# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  where can I find steel stair stringers

## zendo

As the post says does any body know where can I find steel stair stringers in Melbourne
like these from scott metal products Scott Metals - Products: Stair Stringers
i was hoping to save on postage cost if could find somewhere  local

----------


## jamc0984

Local bunnings up here stock them in the timber area. give that a go!

----------


## stevoh741

go to "steel fabricators" in the yellow pages. Ring all of them as recently i bought some and prices varied (for the same sized stringer) up to $200.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Don't be a tightarse.  I have 2 sets of Scotts Metals stringers, hardly very exxy in the Great Scheme of Things in hoise renovations. 
I guess I like to reward people who are making a good product at a damn good price.  The more we use them, the better they get; we don't buy from them, they disappear. 
Good luck

----------


## stevoh741

bumrings are useless. I was after a 3 step stringer today and bumrings was the dearest of 4 quotes. I asked them to match price -10% but they came with a bullchit excuse about theirs being a heavy duty one (which is crap as they are the same as everyone else's) and wouldn't price match. So as usual, I take my money somewhere else.......

----------


## zendo

> Don't be a tightarse. I have 2 sets of Scotts Metals stringers, hardly very exxy in the Great Scheme of Things in hoise renovations. 
> I guess I like to reward people who are making a good product at a damn good price. The more we use them, the better they get; we don't buy from them, they disappear. 
> Good luck

  Hmm One of the points of DIY is to save money i thought. Just doing my due diligence , I have no idea what stair stringers are worth so i dont no if scotts are expensive or cheap!
Having said all that just a quote from a steel fabricator $1250 for 5 treads.

----------


## stevoh741

> Hmm One of the points of DIY is to save money i thought. Just doing my due diligence , I have no idea what stair stringers are worth so i dont no if scotts are expensive or cheap!
> Having said all that just a quote from a steel fabricator $1250 for 5 treads.

  ouch, last set of 7 treads cost me >$400. Sounds like this guy having a lend of you.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

This might descend into philosophical questions about house renovations, cost and owner's time; in which case I apologise in advance. 
My view is that I can't do anything like the same job Scotts Metals can, let alone galvanised, and therefore $350-$450 each, I can't remember, is pretty good value fror a couple of sets of 10-step stringers.  And one of the sets was non-standard. 
My view about these things is that there is a critical crossover poit (price vs. effort), and these guys a good value in that crossover.  And the $1,250 seems to suggest that. 
Remind me to spellcheck.

----------

